# 눈에 들어오다 vs 보다/보이다?



## 82riceballs

Hi everyone!

So in my Korean textbook, a couple are fighting over housework. The wife is asking her husband to do some housework if he has time to watch soccer. The husband replies that he just did some housework and that his soccer game is at a climax so he doesn't want to do anything now.

The wife replies:
뭐라고? 나는 아이들 챙기랴, 집안일 하랴 아침부터 지금까지 허리 펼 시간도 없이 정말 죽을 지경인데 당신은 축구가 눈에 들어와?

What is the meaning of 는에 들어오다? How is it different from 보다?

e.g. 당신은 축가를 봐?!?! vs. 당신은 축구가 눈에 들어와?!

Thanks in advance


----------



## daemang

The best answer I'm coming up with now is the difference between 'see' and 'watch'.

"당신은 축구를 봐?" means, literally, "you're just watching soccer?"
He's acting the way he wants to.

"축구가 눈에 들어 와?" would mean, "I can't believe what you're seeing now!"
to put it differently, it's like soccer is luring him, even if he didn't want to watch it.

Anyhow, both mean "You think you can watch soccer now?"
The difference is negligible, but I would think the second one sounds more negative, reproachful.


----------



## EmmaJ24

Ok so 보이다 means "seem" or "look" and 보다 means "see". So when someone says "너 우울해 보여(보이다)." It means you look blue.


----------



## malgeul91

For me "축구가 눈에 들어와?" sounds like "So your eyes can afford to meet football game, huh?" though I'm not sure if it makes sense in English.


----------



## 82riceballs

thank you! it makes perfect sense to me now!!


----------

